# Hop combo for dank bomb IPA



## JaseH (9/9/13)

Looking for good hop combos for a piney, resinous, dank, 'grab your balls' bitter AIPA. I'm a bit over the fruit salad IPA's. Anyone have any good hopping suggestions?

I'm thinking SN Torpedo on peptides.


----------



## bum (9/9/13)

Chuck a bunch of simcoe at any other hops you like for the style.

[EDIT: Not meaning to say simcoe is in Torpedo - it isn't. Pretty sure that one is magnum, citra and something else, crystal maybe.]


----------



## lukiferj (9/9/13)

I like columbus for this. I make a IIPA with columbus, cascade, centennial late and magnum for bittering.


----------



## Lecterfan (9/9/13)

Colombus and chinook are my go-to 'dank' hops. I agree Simcoe works in that field as well. Chinook is still my fave for pure aggressive happiness haha.


----------



## chunckious (9/9/13)

Nelson with dark malts is dank 101 from my experience.


----------



## JaseH (9/9/13)

I've experimented a bit with simcoe in my last couple of IPA's, the piney'ness didnt really cut through the fruity citrus of the other hops(Citra, Cascade, Centennial, Amarillo), either I was too shy with the Simcoe or used it at the wrong times?

I haven't used Columbus and Chinook, but they sound like what I need. A Simcoe, Columbus, Chinook combo might be the go.


----------



## HBHB (9/9/13)

Simcoe Columbus and Chinook will all work, but personally, I think the Chinook gets a bit buried under the others in combined late addition.

Martin


----------



## bmarshall (10/9/13)

Sierra nevada hoptimum and brewdog hardcore ipa are piney resonous style.
Magnum, chinook, simcoe, cent, columbus


----------



## JaseH (10/9/13)

I've put together a recipe with Colombus, Chinook and Centennial. Decided to go big with an IIPA(100IBU - 8.5%), we'll see how that goes.


----------



## bmarshall (17/9/13)

Just putting down a brewdog goldings. I think EKG would go well in the dank hop bomb.


----------

